# advice needed



## vinosh (Jun 22, 2005)

i have a 24 gallon tank with 6 2 inch rhombeus piranha i would like to know why every time i try to put a silver arowana in the tank it ends up getting killed and why cant i keep a panther grouper in with them every time i try. it has cost me 1205$ worth of fish al ready and if this continues i'll be forced to live on the street beacause i am in very serious dept thanks to the amount of money spent on theese fish.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Is this that spammer? 1<3fish 123?


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

dude shut up hes cooler than you


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

piranha98 said:


> dude shut up hes cooler than you
> [snapback]1079181[/snapback]​


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

i hate hedrich he really pisses me off


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

just relaxe people, play nice

hes probably here to just stir things up and he wins if you responed


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

truehey howdo youget on pf piranha team


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

piranha98 said:


> truehey howdo youget on pf piranha team
> [snapback]1079194[/snapback]​


hard work and dedication


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

ok thanks


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

hendrick is a loser he always bug us us we make mistakes


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

k send me 5 of the rhoms and u will be fine!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

dynasty691 said:


> hendrick is a loser he always bug us us we make mistakes
> [snapback]1079479[/snapback]​


So I am the one bugging you when I say a few things publically, and then you PM me 12 times about how much you hate me? I am really getting tired of you and your friend's immature nagging. What's the point in making negative comments about me in front of everybody else? It's not like you aren't going to get everybody to hate me....







This is a fish discussion forum. It's not your own little playground for you and your friends to run around on and make retalliations against other members with. Grow up!
~Taylor~


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

dynasty691 said:


> hendrick is a loser he always bug us us we make mistakes
> [snapback]1079479[/snapback]​





taylorhedrich said:


> dynasty691 said:
> 
> 
> > hendrick is a loser he always bug us us we make mistakes
> ...


you guys settle this like mature people now, go to the chat room or what ever

but the rest of us dont need to see it


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> dynasty691 said:
> 
> 
> > hendrick is a loser he always bug us us we make mistakes
> ...


Actually I think that is a good idea. I will PM them to see if they would like to do it as well. I'm sorry Freez, I was just getting a little fed up. You won't see it anymore from me. I'll just ignore them and go on.








~Taylor~


----------

